# Ford F-350 6X4



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Yup, that's kind of cool.... --> link


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, but sometimes you have to ask why?????


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I hear ya Nathan, can you imagine trying to navigate that truck through a parking lot?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I hear ya Nathan, can you imagine trying to navigate that truck through a parking lot?


Like driving a duce and a half. If its in your way drive over it and ask "Have you driven under a ford lately" James


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool!

Reminds me of a PhotoShop I did a couple years back of a mythical Dodge "MegaMega Cab".


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Yeah, but sometimes you have to ask why?????


Active imagination + large shop and welding equipment + idle time (plus a case of busch light, I imagine)

I saw one not unlike this here in Helena last year:


----------

